# Dog chucked out of truck this morning



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

So I was about to fill up on gas this morning when a white truck going down the six lane highway next to the gas station slowed down, popped open a door, and chucked a small dog out onto the median. Then they gunned it and took off. I ended up running like a fool across three lanes of traffic and stopping cars so I could herd him over to the gas station and corral him into my car. Vet checked him over and he is fine, no serious injuries. An adorable, sweet little miniature aussie mix. 

I just can't believe with so many rescues and shelters that would take him in or with all the options of trying to rehome him online or through the newspaper that someone would drop him on the median of a busy highway during morning rush hour. It's not like we don't have country roads. They could have just as easily dropped him in front of the animal shelter. Heck, at least along a less busy country lane. But they chose the highway. I really can't draw any other conclusions besides they wanted it to get run over. :/

Sometimes people are exceptionally horrible and I lose a large chunk of my faith in humanity...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That is just awful. I would have ran across the highway like a fool to. Do you still have him? How old is he? Thank you for saving him. We live in a very sad world and things like this happen every day. I seen a 6 week old kitten get tossed into traffic. I will never forget it, even though several of us stopped to help and it lived, it shouldn't have happened anyway


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for helping this dog. I lost just about all of my faith in humanity some time ago. people who help animals are about all that restores even a bit of it these days. thank you again.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> That is just awful. I would have ran across the highway like a fool to. Do you still have him? How old is he? Thank you for saving him. We live in a very sad world and things like this happen every day. I seen a 6 week old kitten get tossed into traffic. I will never forget it, even though several of us stopped to help and it lived, it shouldn't have happened anyway


I've decided I'm going to keep him. I wasn't planning on getting another dog for a year or so, but he's a breed that I like, small enough that he doesn't take up the rest of my apartment, dog and people friendly, yet still tough enough to romp and roll with Kaiju no problem. He's staying with me.  The vet says he is probably 8 or 9 months old.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for saving him!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

You did a wonderful thing! 

Please show us a picture of your little angel!


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

You're the Man Pax8,

He'll be the best friend with 4 legs you ever had!
What does Kaiju think of him so far??


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Good for you! 

More people need to be like this!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We need more Good Samaritans..welcome to your new family member.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good for you Pax8. It sounds like you were meant to be there for this little guy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Pax8 said:


> I've decided I'm going to keep him. I wasn't planning on getting another dog for a year or so, but he's a breed that I like, small enough that he doesn't take up the rest of my apartment, dog and people friendly, yet still tough enough to romp and roll with Kaiju no problem. He's staying with me.  The vet says he is probably 8 or 9 months old.


What a wonderful life this little guy will have. I was hoping that you might keep him


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Pax8 you get the gold star and doing something good like this will only bring more good. It seems you have a big heart hard to come by nowadays. Congrats on your impromptu new family member


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you sure the person that chucked him out wasn't an irate ex-boyfriend or some such? i would be sure to check around first to make sure some frantic person isn't looking for him.

That's something I could totally have seen my ex-husband doing. He hated how much I loved the animals.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am used to people leaving boxes of puppies and kittens on my doorstep, but a few years back I was out in my front yard with the dogs when this beat up old car pulled up. This scruffy man jumps out and asks if I am the lady with the shepherds. I hesitantly said yes, thinking someone had a problem with my dogs. He reaches into his car, grabs this pup and drops her over my fence and drives away. I was so stunned I didn't even respond. Turns out she was sick, but we got her fixed up and adopted her out. 
I have little faith in humanity, but sometimes someone does something decent. Thanks for making sure this dog gets a happy ending.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, that's heart breaking... 

Thank you for caring enough to save this dogs life... wish we had more people like you!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

One man's trash is another man's treasure


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Someone could have stolen the car and is chucking the dog out of it. Somehow I find that less disturbing than an owner dumping their dog is such a manner.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

That poor baby. Bless you for taking him in. He sounds like a fun little dog! Please share some pics of him when you can.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

There have been numerous dog thefts in our area, and car thefts are pretty common also. 

Dumping a dog out like that is against the law here, even if you didn't get a license plate I would call and report it with a description of the vehicle. Nothing will be done probably, but at least its on paper now in case something happens again.

I don't mean to be a spoil sport, but it is a very real possibility that the dog was stolen and they got scared and dumped the dog, or the car was stolen and they dumped the dog. I would at least keep an eye out for lost dog/stolen reports, just in case. You'll probably not find anything, but it's still a chance and I know I would feel bad if I kept a dog that I later found out was originally stolen and the original owners were looking for it.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've reported everything I know to animal control, and they've got a report filed but told me there isn't much they can do. I don't have a plate number and it was just a basic white truck which there are probably thousands of in the area being close to so many farming/ranching communities. 

I've been looking for lost dog reports, but haven't seen anything so far. I'll keep my eye out. 

The only other detail I can really remember is that he was thrown out of a rear door, so there must have been multiple people in the car. He doesn't seem to have any training and is not familiar with a leash at all. And I took him to the store today and he barks constantly at other dogs. We'll be working on that starting immediately. I could see how someone who doesn't understand the work he needs would be overwhelmed. 

I'll keep my eye out for another answer, but it seems like whoever had him maybe didn't realize the commitment they had on their hands and tossed him instead of training him like he really needs. I've had students who were near tossing their dogs for far more minor problems...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

More than likely that is the case and you probably wont have anyone actually looking for him. I only mention it because it's something that has been a problem in my area. Could always ask the police if there have been any cases around the area, if not, then ta da, new family member and you don't have to keep an eye out anymore.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

GSDolch said:


> More than likely that is the case and you probably wont have anyone actually looking for him. I only mention it because it's something that has been a problem in my area. Could always ask the police if there have been any cases around the area, if not, then ta da, new family member and you don't have to keep an eye out anymore.


Good idea! I'll put in a call tomorrow and see if there's anything floating around.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Did this happen in Denton? If so I'd be very surprised. Either way that is a reprehensible act. Kudos to you for helping this poor pup.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ashley_M said:


> Did this happen in Denton? If so I'd be very surprised. Either way that is a reprehensible act. Kudos to you for helping this poor pup.


Yup, right on 288.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for saving this dog! 

Aussies are awesome, just like our little Autumn. She's smaller but she is a tough little thing and can run with the GSDs no problem. Wicked smart and Our cute little clown.

Did you post up some pics? I didn't read the whole thread yet....





Pax8 said:


> I've decided I'm going to keep him. I wasn't planning on getting another dog for a year or so, but he's a breed that I like, small enough that he doesn't take up the rest of my apartment, dog and people friendly, yet still tough enough to romp and roll with Kaiju no problem. He's staying with me.  The vet says he is probably 8 or 9 months old.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

last week i was traveling i95 in NC when i saw a little dog running down the shoulder. it was pretty weird 'cause it was in the middle of nowhere. prolly was't a house for 30 miles. i didn't stop, there wouldn't have been anything i could do 'cause wife and i had our miniature pony sized dogs crammed in the back of our little nissan sentra.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh! So awful but in the long run the little guy is better off with you. Just such a mean thing to do to a poor animal. 

My MIL is in Cottonwoood Nursing home in Denton, my hubby and I drive 288 a lot going to see her. I cannot imagine a dog being tossed out on that road.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Pax8 said:


> *I've reported everything I know to animal control, and they've got a report filed but told me there isn't much they can do*. I don't have a plate number and it was just a basic white truck which there are probably thousands of in the area being close to so many farming/ranching communities.
> 
> I've been looking for lost dog reports, but haven't seen anything so far. I'll keep my eye out.
> 
> The only other detail I can really remember is that he was thrown out of a rear door, so there must have been multiple people in the car. ...


 Have you reported it to the police (not sure if you've mentioned this)?

I love that this pup was so fortunate that you were in the right place at the right time for him!

But as others have mentioned, given other scenario's...what if? 
See if police have a stolen truck/missing dog report.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Props to you for taking him in! I can't believe someone dropped him out on 288 - it's always so busy!! So glad you were able to snag him before something unthinkable happened... I may have seen you at the pet store with him yesterday (I think I recognized Kaiju from the TX Agility Shootout last weekend) and the little guy seemed to do be doing well, especially given how you acquired him! Best of luck with your training!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for saving that dog Pax8. People like you help restore my faith in humanity. There are some really good eggs out there including yourself.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Have you reported it to the police (not sure if you've mentioned this)?
> 
> I love that this pup was so fortunate that you were in the right place at the right time for him!
> 
> ...


I've reported it to the police. I called back this morning to see if there were any stolen vehicle/dog reports matching the truck/dog and the time frame, but there was nothing.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thank you for saving this dog!
> 
> Aussies are awesome, just like our little Autumn. She's smaller but she is a tough little thing and can run with the GSDs no problem. Wicked smart and Our cute little clown.
> 
> Did you post up some pics? I didn't read the whole thread yet....


Haha, Router is a tough little guy too. He romps and rolls with Kaiju like he's sixty pounds and not just 23! I'll post some pictures as soon as possible, just been having trouble with my phone camera lately.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

pax, when i clicked onto your thread, i expected to find a dog jumped or somehow fell out of the back of an open pick up. somehow i find the people tossing the dog out worsee.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

So I was just reminded after reading another post of similar content that I hadn't kept you guys updated about what happened with the little road dog!

So he checked out healthy, we got him chipped and neutered, got some training under his belt. I was not able to keep him, so I spent a little over a month screening adopters and found an adopter about an hour south of me who took him in. He is now named Cowboy and he is Dave's shadow - goes with him EVERYWHERE, to see family and play with kids. to go hiking and biking, goes swimming and boating, pretty much everything his little heart desires! I still see him often as he is taking Cowboy through obedience at the Petsmart I used to work at (they're just starting their Advanced class last I saw) and he and Kaiju still get to play with each other at the dog park every other week. 

So for anyone wondering, the little guy is now having the easy life he deserved!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for updating us! I read the other thread too, and it reminded me of this one, and I was wondering how the little guy was doing.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Late to the party, but thank you for saving him (and finding him a suitable home since you couldn't keep him yourself!) 

My friend watched someone throw a puppy out of a car going while driving over one of the bridges here. She got out in and scooped it up, named her River. 

One of the worst stories I read recently in our news was that someone brought a kitten to Petsmart asking an employee there to take a kitten in that they claimed to have found walking in a parking lot nearby. Supposedly they told the girl they were going to throw it off a bridge if she didn't take it. The employee said they couldn't take in animals and directed them to the closest shelter, right down the street. She actually intended to go adopt it after her shift. The people dropped the kitten off an overpass onto the interstate within view of the shelter. The girl who wanted to adopt it ended up finding it in the road after the shelter told her they'd gotten a report of one "falling" from the overpass. She brought it to the shelter to get it cremated. I was so livid, disgusted, angry reading that someone would do such a thing. I just can't wrap my head around it. I cried for that little guy... and I'm sure that girl has to live with the pain of not just taking the kitten and keeping it somewhere until her shift was through :/


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ruger Monster said:


> Late to the party, but thank you for saving him (and finding him a suitable home since you couldn't keep him yourself!)
> 
> My friend watched someone throw a puppy out of a car going while driving over one of the bridges here. She got out in and scooped it up, named her River.
> 
> One of the worst stories I read recently in our news was that someone brought a kitten to Petsmart asking an employee there to take a kitten in that they claimed to have found walking in a parking lot nearby. Supposedly they told the girl they were going to throw it off a bridge if she didn't take it. The employee said they couldn't take in animals and directed them to the closest shelter, right down the street. She actually intended to go adopt it after her shift. The people dropped the kitten off an overpass onto the interstate within view of the shelter. The girl who wanted to adopt it ended up finding it in the road after the shelter told her they'd gotten a report of one "falling" from the overpass. She brought it to the shelter to get it cremated. I was so livid, disgusted, angry reading that someone would do such a thing. I just can't wrap my head around it. I cried for that little guy... and I'm sure that girl has to live with the pain of not just taking the kitten and keeping it somewhere until her shift was through :/


Yeah, I work at a Petsmart currently and the amount of people who come in to surrender their animals or abandon them in the store is really unbelievable sometimes. 

We had a similar one happen to us when I was in Richardson with a lady who came in with a tiny critter keeper that had three turtles in it. She got tired of caring for them and wanted us to take them. We told her we couldn't, but gave her info for a reptile rescue ten minutes from the store who would gladly take them in. She left in a huff. I found the turtles frozen to death in the winter temps out in the parking lot when I went to collect carts.  Ever since then, even if the store can't take them in, I take the animal and keep it until the end of my shift at least until I can hand it off to the appropriate shelter/rescue because I fear the same thing will happen as what happened with those poor turtles.

I actually just got a pair of parakeets this way. Someone put them in a box and threw them in a trash can just outside our doors. They would have frozen or starved to death if I hadn't have heard them quietly chirping as we were locking the doors for closing. Now they're sitting in the warmth in my living room in a veritable bird mansion. 

People can just be so heartless. Especially with smaller animals. For some reason, many people seem to think that a bird or a lizard or a fish dying is not as sad as a puppy or a kitten, so they get the brunt of this behavior.


----------

